# New 2007 Gm Suv Body Style - Whistling Window



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I guess with any new thing there are bound to be issues, and my new 2007 Suburban is no exception.

During our recent Suburban shakedown camping trip we were quite disturbed by a loud wind generated whistling sound coming from the back of the vehicle. After pulling off the freeway twice to check everything out, and then having my wife sit in the third row seat, we soon discovered that the rear glass was lifting slightly off of the weather strip and causing a loud whistle! The funny thing was that as soon as we disconnected the trailer and drove the Burb solo it went away!

I spent 1.5 hours yesterday with my trailer hooked up and taking GM technicians on freeway test drives because they needed to see the problem for themselves before any service could be offered. After they saw it they decided to believe me after initially denying there was a problem.

Because the rear glass latch is not adjustable they will have to do something with the weatherstrip.

Through internet searching I found two others with the same issue. The dealer has the Burb right now and I'll post what they do when I get it back. Unfortunately I won't be able to test it again until I hit the road for Yosemite. 16 hours of round-trip driving









ON EDIT: This could affect all 2007 Suburban, Tahoe, Yukon, and Yukon XLs'. And potentially the Escalades too.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hope you get it taken care of.












































































































Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's really odd. I think it "needs more cowbell".


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Wish I had that problem.

That would mean I had a new Suburban!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CJ,

Are staying on the valley floor in Yosemite this year or are you using Yosemite Lakes (T Trails)?

We will be up at Yosemite Lakes from 8/16 through the 19th visiting Yosemite NP.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that's one I haven't heard of... a trailer affecting a truck window.... Must be something with the airflow


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Back in the 70's, my dad had a Ford LTD that would whistle from the front grill at highway speeds. He had things wedged everywhere to try to stop the whistling. It was a good speed regulator I guess. Don't recall if he ever found the problem and the car is probably recycled into hockey whistles. lol

California Jim, sounds like a vacuum is created when towing your TT, causing the window to lift. Hope the GM techs solve the problem for you.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't know if they make a deflector for the 07 (obviously Whitney doesn't have one) but if they do I would think that that could fix it. If it worked it might be a better solution then letting them fiddle with things as they were delivered by the factory (whether it was covered by warranty or not).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> CJ,
> 
> Are staying on the valley floor in Yosemite this year or are you using Yosemite Lakes (T Trails)?
> 
> We will be up at Yosemite Lakes from 8/16 through the 19th visiting Yosemite NP.


Hey Gonzo, yes, we'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-4 to 8-11. Looks like we'll just miss you.









The rest of you guys crack me up


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

California Jim said:


> CJ,
> 
> Are staying on the valley floor in Yosemite this year or are you using Yosemite Lakes (T Trails)?
> 
> We will be up at Yosemite Lakes from 8/16 through the 19th visiting Yosemite NP.


Hey Gonzo, yes, we'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-4 to 8-11. Looks like we'll just miss you.









The rest of you guys crack me up








[/quote]

Again we miss each other up there. IIRC, this happened to us a year or two ago.

I'm basically only going back to Yosemite to camp host my BIL and his family out here from CT as they visit Yosemite for the first time. Once they leave, I'm packing up my DW and DD to head off to Sequoia for another 3-4 days then its back to the grind.

Either way, we'll get to meet at the So Cal Rally at Newport Dunes.

Have a whistling good time and be safe.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I fel for you Jim. That kind of thing REEALLY annoys me. Good luck, hope the dealer doesn't make it worse.
Bob


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Bought a '92 Ford E-250 van that had a front windshield whistle. Took it back to the dealer and he said, "All Fords do that. That is how you tell it's a Ford." Whatever??? The dealer is no longer in business. Wonder why? 
We'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-5 thru 8-11. I'll listen for the cowbell.....









Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Jim:

Maybe you are hearing a rear mounted Turbo that is activated by the Tow/Haul button









That noise would drive me nuts.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

mbakers said:


> We'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-5 thru 8-11. I'll listen for the cowbell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Actually listen for the acoustic guitars and loud singing







Me and another Outbacker friend coming both play and make a joyful noise.

Also, I grew up in Torrance and went to North HS. (1980)

By the way, we LOVE the 31RQS. I gotta make sure that the wife doesn't get a tour of yours. It could get expensive!

See ya there


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-5 thru 8-11. I'll listen for the cowbell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Actually listen for the acoustic guitars and loud singing







Me and another Outbacker friend coming both play and make a joyful noise.

Also, I grew up in Torrance and went to North HS. (1980)

By the way, we LOVE the 31RQS. I gotta make sure that the wife doesn't get a tour of yours. It could get expensive!

See ya there








[/quote]

You shouldn't be hard to find. Look forward to seeing you and the DW.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

One trick is to coat the seal with vaseline. Then don't open the window! Good luck with it.
Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We got the final verdict from the Chevy dealer today. There is now a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) from Chevrolet about this problem as it is not isolated, rather and engineering deficiency. The way the glass hatch is made limits it from acquiring a tight enough seal to prevent it from being pulled up by the turbulance created by the trailer. This has only been a problem when towing.

Chevy has re-engineered a new glass hatch, weatherstip, and bumper stops that will be installed on my Burb next week. Apparently the new glass is more rounded and seals tighter on the rubber.

As mentioned, I'll have 16 hours of round trip towing to test it soon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, the good thing is that it was a known problem and they have a fix for it









Hopefully the "fix" fixes it, as I'm sure it will


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad tehy are making it right. That sounds like a much better fix than vaseline!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We'll be at Yosemite Lakes from 8-5 thru 8-11. I'll listen for the cowbell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Actually listen for the acoustic guitars and loud singing







Me and another Outbacker friend coming both play and make a joyful noise.

[/quote]

What? No cowbell to listen for?

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well OK, maybe a little. Just to keep the fever down


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

UPDATE 8-15-07:

Well our dealer installed the new rear window, weatherstrip and bump stops prior to our trip to Yosemite last week. It made no difference at all. The rear window WHISTLED LOUDLY all the way there and back. HOURS of whistling. And this was their engineering fix to a known problem. Yeah right.

Back up to bat again with the dealer and Chevy. More when I hear it.

Jim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's pretty lousy sorry to hear about that. I hope they are able to get it fixed. I think I would want to jump out the window if I had to listen to the rear window whistling the whole trip.

How about the tried and true engineering fix of all time for everything......................duct tape it baby!! I think that's what I would have done just to keep it quiet, it's making me crazy just thinking about all that whistling on an 8 hour drive.

Mike


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine doesn't seem to whistle







, hum or play a tune. My hearing is not that great though! What was the question?

Signed,
Junior Alzheimer


----------



## JWGO (Aug 13, 2007)

I have had several customers with the same wind noise problem. We adjusted the back glass to latch to fit to make the glass fit tighter. The hatch needs to be closed with some force but the wind noise was stopped. Also bug guards on all Chev. Tahao and Suburban will cause wind noise that sounds like it is the windshield.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

JWGO said:


> I have had several customers with the same wind noise problem. We adjusted the back glass to latch to fit to make the glass fit tighter. The hatch needs to be closed with some force but the wind noise was stopped. Also bug guards on all Chev. Tahao and Suburban will cause wind noise that sounds like it is the windshield.


Let's hope they figure this out too. So far they have told me that the latch was stationary and not adjustable. We'll see.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Jim,

That's a buzz kill right there








I sure hope they figure out the problem and soon!
I can't even imagine this happening in a $50K + vehicle


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> That's a buzz kill right there
> 
> ...


You know she's just thinking "shoulda gotta Dodge"..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You know about 4-6 months prior to launch, I was driving down the turnpike in Ohio and came across a whole convoy of the prototypes. They were all towing box trailers. I would think the engineers would have heard something. Perhaps a variation in production.







Hopefully your dealer can figure out how to adjust the latch!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> That's really odd. I think it "needs more cowbell".


I was wondering how he could hear that whistling with all the Cow Bells being play in the TV?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's really odd. I think it "needs more cowbell".


I was wondering how he could hear that whistling with all the Cow Bells being play in the TV?








[/quote]

Yeah, that's what helped us to ignore it since I was to lazy to break out the duct tape


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> That's really odd. I think it "needs more cowbell".


I was wondering how he could hear that whistling with all the Cow Bells being play in the TV?








[/quote]

Yeah, that's what helped us to ignore it since I was to lazy to break out the duct tape








[/quote]

Ya could have just broke out the whole window...would have stopped the slight whistle.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

UPDATE: After initially telling me that the latch was NOT adjustable, the dealer has since decided that it IS adjustable. They did the work last Friday and the glass is now MUCH thighter against the weatherstrip. It's a little harder to close, but the remote latch release still works fine. Seems like it's a good fix and I'll verify this when we pull out the Outback for Labor Day.

Jim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

hope that does it Jim

Mike


----------

